# Tomcat Icon für Applikation



## Generic1 (3. Okt 2011)

Hallo, 

ich hätte eine Frage zum Anbringen eines Icons auf den Browser- Tabs meiner Web- Applikation. 
Meine Programmierumgebung schaut so aus, dass ich mit NetBeans programmiere und wenn ich die Applikation über NetBeans deploy, dann wird das nicht in webapps in C:\\Program Files\tomcat...\webapps gemacht sondern irgendwo anders - Ich weiß leider nicht wo. 

Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wo ich mein Web- Appl. Icon hingeben muss dass es am Browser auf den Tabs erscheint? Weiß vielleicht jemand wo die Web- Apps in Netbeans hingemappt werden? 
Ich hab auch schon gegoogelt aber in diese Richtung leider nciths gefunden. 
Das Icon für meine Applikation müsste ja irgendwo in einer Tomcat- Config Datei einstellbar sein -> so in der Art

Mein Applikationsname=Das Icon.ico

oder so? 

lg


----------



## TheDarkRose (3. Okt 2011)

Das ist nicht Tomcat spezifisch, sondern HTML. Die Datei muss favicon.ico heißen und im <head> Teil wird darauf verwießen.


----------



## musiKk (3. Okt 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> Das ist nicht Tomcat spezifisch, sondern HTML. Die Datei muss favicon.ico heißen und im <head> Teil wird darauf verwießen.



Das sind beide Varianten vermischt. In der Regel funktioniert es, die Datei [c]favicon.ico[/c] ins root zu packen. Die Browser laden es dann automatisch. Soll es wo anders liegen und/oder ein anderes Dateiformat als ICO haben, kann man dies im [c]<head>[/c] verlinken. Wie das aussieht, steht u.a. in der Wikipedia.


----------

